

Vlingo co-founder explains data-collection issues - zeratul
http://www.androidpit.com/en/android/blog/401896/Vlingo-Privacy-Breach

======
rhizome
I think we're well past the point where this kind of thing only raises an
eyebrow.

 _"However, Vlingo admits that their app does collect certain data types
before users agree to their privacy policy. This means before you agree to
allow data to be sent to the company the app does, in fact, collect location,
carrier and phone identification information, which is then transferred
unencrypted to Vlingo's servers. According to their representatives, this is
due to synchronization issues with processes that normally run in the
background."_

See, it's the syncronization issues' fault. Who wrote those sync processes?
Well, they don't say.

